# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > محیط توسعه (IDE) دلفی >  مشکل در  بک آپ گیری  با save dialog  و ado connection

## hmahdavi921

با سلام
 دوستان هر کس اطلاعاتی داره یک آموزش بزاره

----------

